

This Man Says He Can Save Reddit with the Spirit of Bitcoin - JSnake
http://www.wired.com/2015/07/reddit-blockchain-decentralized-internet/

======
joshstrange
This idea is still as stupid (in it's current form, using the blockchain for
identification is an interesting idea but paying BTC to vote? So it's
Citizen's United for Reddit, no thanks) as it was when it was posted here a
few days ago.

Guess what using votes alone to moderate just doesn't work and it really
doesn't work when whoever has more money can run a botnet to upvote their spam
posts. If it weren't for the mods on reddit most popular subs would be so
bogged down in spam and other bad stuff that no one would want to stick around
to clean it up by voting.

~~~
nestorp
I think, the main idea, is to use the blockchain to enable a new democracy
with Reddit, decentralizing the control of the community and giving users the
ability to decide.

Btw, currently Reddit is owned by Conde Nast, one of the main editorial groups
of the world. I think they don't want to share his control...

-Posted using Boreal, the final Hacker News client (getboreal.com)

